# Game Companies: Stop doing these.



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright, what are elements of games that need to be thrown into the pit of hell next to the CD-I, The Sphere Grid, and Cream the Rabbit?


Pixel Hunting
All right, I am going to attack Point and Click adventure games, one of the few genres I HAVEN'T satirized or (lets face it) whined about. THIS is easily the most annoying aspect of Adventure games, pixel hunting. Well, next to illogical puzzles and being stuck what to do because the hints are so cryptic and nonsensical. Alright, you can get this much detail in the screen - GREAT JOB. Now stop making me search for objects that are two pixels wide. Especially if I have to search for one object on the wall...
...in the dark...
...under a Time Limit.


SNK Boss Syndrome
I don't even need to say anything about this, except how much it ruins a fighter only to have the final boss be some uber guy with 3x your health and can easily stunlock your character. Least with Soul Calibur 2 I can stunlock them back with Raphael, Yunsung, or Talim. 


Releasing overpriced games in Australia months after everywhere else already had it.
...I believe I've said enough. Seriously how hard can it be to market a video game in PAL Territory that speaks primarily English? Frankly I've yet to really see any convincing that makes the Australian Market unimportant or only a secondary consideration. 

And correct me if I'm wrong, but are there any big gaming companies that are centered in Australia? 


"Let's be like Halo/Half Life/Wolfenstein/Doom" FPSes.
...I'm assuming you're all familiar with Zero Punctuation, the british-Australian gamer who nitpicks at some of the smallest details, so pretty much all I say right now will be quoting him almost word-for word. He hit them right where it hurts most in his review of Turok.
Now then, I think I'll point something else out...You don't HAVE To be a sock-puppet-player character Hero who's stuck in Hell with the illegitimate Half-Brother of The Borg going after you. (The Flood, Aparoids = The Many & The Zerg which = The Borg) *cough*FREEMAN*Cough* You can actually develop the player character as somethin else, lke what we haven't seen before. Like maybe a scientist with MORE Personality than my sister's Barbies?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2008)

The point of Freeman is what the world works around him like he's a full-on speaking character. They did a better job on him than Master Chief's '*LET'S KICK SOME ASS!*' world of things.



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> And correct me if I'm wrong, but are there any big gaming companies that are centered in Australia?



*Tantalus Interactive *[size=x-small](http://www.tantalus.com.au/home.htm)[/size], *2K Boston/2K Australia* [size=xx-small](Bioshock, System Shock 2, SWAT 4, Freedom Force)[/size], *Auran *[size=xx-small](Dark Reign)[/size], *Pandemic Studios* [size=xx-small](Full Spectrum Warrior, Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction, Destroy All Humans!)[/size] and *Bohemia Interactive Australia* [size=xx-small](VBS1/2)[/size] all have Australian studios.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The point of Freeman is what the world works around him like he's a full-on speaking character. They did a better job on him than Master Chief's '*LET'S KICK SOME ASS!*' world of things.



Call me crazy, but I prefer heroes with voices.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey MC! Something bad as happened, go kick some ass!
OK!

Hey MC, head this attack so it doesn't fail and kick some ass!
OK!

Hey MC, a plan failed because you weren't there to kick some ass. Go over there and kick some ass!
OK!*

Plain rice cakes have more flavour than MC.


----------



## Dayken (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The point of Freeman is what the world works around him like he's a full-on speaking character. They did a better job on him than Master Chief's '*LET'S KICK SOME ASS!*' world of things.



*I NEED A WEAPON*

In all seriousness though, having the player character be silent in an FPS doesn't bug me all that much. However, in an RPG, it drives me nuts. Yes, I know Chrono Trigger was a big deal, and that the genre has the words ROLE-PLAYING in it, but is it too much to ask to have the hero to spout off a few lines of dialogue (whether spoken or text) every once in a while?


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> *Hey MC! Something bad as happened, go kick some ass!
> OK!
> 
> Hey MC, head this attack so it doesn't fail and kick some ass!
> ...



You skipped the cutscenes, didn't you?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey MC, that was some good ass kicking you did there. If you didn't kick that ass, we would of died.

No problem. So who's ass do I need to kick next?

Well because you aren't there to kick ass, an attack on Plot Devise failed and they're all randomly scattered across the battlefield. Go over there and kick some ass and make it look like our soldiers suck-ass and can't accomplish anything good without you kicking ass for them.

That sounds like a kick-ass plan. And near the end something really bad will happen but I won't be able to kick enough ass and thus the next chapter of the game will be generated from my failure that was out of my control anyway.*


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> *Hey MC, that was some good ass kicking you did there. If you didn't kick that ass, we would of died.
> 
> No problem. So who's ass do I need to kick next?
> 
> ...



Way to dumb it down to "prove" your point, there.  GOODJOB.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 25, 2008)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but don't you think there's too many protagonists who share similarly colorful replies instead of the everyman "yeah, sure."?

IMO Duke Nukem's an exception.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, the lines get repeated a lot.  99% of everything has already been thought of; it's next to impossible *not* to repeat stuff.  But just because it's similar to something else doesn't mean it's bad.

_The cheese must flow._


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 25, 2008)

It's bad when they get hold up as a messiah though.


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Mar 25, 2008)

I think Bokracroc summed up Halo quite nicely there. Don't get me wrong I'm a fan of the games, but it really does feel like that on Halo 3 when you're going for those Points Achievments 

As for SNK Boss Syndrome, I'm really fond of that. Keeps a game going for ages, even IF you're going to hate it and makes you tempted to view the extra ending clips on youtube 

What I would like to see gone would be Over powered weapons that rule EVERYTHING else you have... in cinematics. Case in point, Yamato Devil May Cry 4. That sword is absolutly amazing, incredibly strong and every time you see it in use you just want it more and more and more... until you finaly get it. As good as it is, as usefull as it is...you're going to keep using that original sword you got at the start of the game.


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 25, 2008)

Dark_Chaos said:
			
		

> What I would like to see gone would be Over powered weapons that rule EVERYTHING else you have... in cinematics. Case in point, Yamato Devil May Cry 4. That sword is absolutly amazing, incredibly strong and every time you see it in use you just want it more and more and more... until you finaly get it. As good as it is, as usefull as it is...you're going to keep using that original sword you got at the start of the game.



Sort of the same thing as this one. 
In RPGs I hate it when you have to fight characters that will join your party later on, such as Leon in tales of Destiny or Magus in CT. When you fight them they're always uber powerful, but when they join your party they always end up so much weaker.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 25, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> ...blah blah blah something blah blah blah *aparoids* blah blah blah...


I dunno, I always thought of the Aparoids as akin to the Zondar. With, like, the Aparoid queen being Pasdar in drag. I'd say it was Arm in drag, but, y'know, he arguably already is.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The point of Freeman is what the world works around him like he's a full-on speaking character.



You mean like this guy?






A sockpuppet character who is supposed to be an interpretation of you in the game world, not really a character at all since, without the imagination of the player, he has as much personality as a Lego Man?


I fail to see what makes Mr. Freeman so original. All I saw was Link...a player character. Only instead of being a blank sock puppet he comes with a pre-existing design and had been made by someone else so he was therefore named by someone else.


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 26, 2008)

I like Halo a lot, but I agree.. MC is just.. a really plain character. I love the Arbiter.. he's got more story and whatnot, too. The only reason I can understand how the MC acts is after reading the books, but still..

My favorite games are games like the Deus Ex series.. that allows you to act how you wanna act and respond. ;p I hope to god they make another Deus Ex game. ;[


----------



## Dark_Chaos (Mar 26, 2008)

Well in terms of Master Chief, I remember seeing a video or interview or something, he was designed with a lack of a back story in the game and limited dialog so you can identify better with him (like all characters that don't talk muc).
His voice is plain and dosen't express much emotion.
Does he enjoy fighting?
Does he hate it?
We don't know... we become him and as a result we asume things from this.
Of course the lack of emotion makes us see him as more cold hearted with the exception of how he reacts to Cortana, but thats body language most the time (like in Halo 3 watching her recording).

However, the books are a different matter, as such a thing would cause many problems. So you could argue that both are him, but at the same time only one of them is him.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> I hope to god they make another Deus Ex game. ;[


They are.
Eidos Montreal is heading it, no Harvey or Warren though :S


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> My favorite games are games like the Deus Ex series.. that allows you to act how you wanna act and respond. ;p I hope to god they make another Deus Ex game. ;[



I'm curious, were oyu able to respond with politely talking to people or being rude to people depending on your choice?

I think Return to Zork had something like that. If they did that's one of the few things that mistake did right.


----------



## Eevee (Mar 26, 2008)

Wait, is there still some huge underground p&c adventure game economy I don't know about?


ps can we either stop making fpses or start making them not, well, like fucking halo?  if I wanted to play doom I would probably play doom!  thanks


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 29, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just shit a puppy. In a good way, though. ;o

Thanks! I knew they had to be doing SOMETHING.. I mean god, it was such an amazing series. There's only a few games I've ever replayed over and over again.. and the Deus Ex games are two of them. I hope it's still good, but I'm sure it will be..



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Kyoujin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean in game? I was usually a nice guy, it depends though. xD Usually in games like that I go nice first, but if I replay it again I go evil (like Fable). xD


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's an idea, stop making minigame collections for the Wii


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 29, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Here's an idea, stop making minigame collections for the Wii


You win the prize.


----------



## Kajy (Mar 29, 2008)

Gaming Companies have to make some mix of FPS and RPG... you know... FPS with skills and statuses... That would be fun, and not "click-attack-kill-repeat".
Also, ways of dodging the monster attack, and it having a DECENT hitbox


----------



## Fou-lu (Mar 29, 2008)

Stop making First Person Shooters! I'm fucking sick of 'em. I demand more Adventure and Platform games.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 29, 2008)

There aren't nearly enough side-scrollers these days


----------



## Kajy (Mar 30, 2008)

A Sidescrolling MMO would be good... But not like Maple Story... I want ACTION D:
Plus not kiddy D: I'm sick of kiddy stuff...(sure, that doesn't means that all monsters must be evil and hideous >_>; The kidiness was what killed Ghost Online... It had a nice feel on it, but the monsters... JUST TOO KIDDY)


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 6, 2008)

Kajy said:


> Gaming Companies have to make some mix of FPS and RPG... you know... FPS with skills and statuses... That would be fun, and not "click-attack-kill-repeat".
> Also, ways of dodging the monster attack, and it having a DECENT hitbox



STALKER?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

Cheap-ass AI like the one in Mario Kart Wii, or any Mario sports game, really.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Cheap-ass AI like the one in Mario Kart Wii, or any Mario sports game, really.



I like the MKWii AI.

But the Mario soccer/football game on the Wii, past the second skill level is pretty damn hard.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I like the MKWii AI.
> 
> But the Mario soccer/football game on the Wii, past the second skill level is pretty damn hard.



I hate the MKW AI. "Gang rape" accurately describes it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

Um, what? I have nothing to complain about games. I went to Target today expecting to get LEGO Indiana Jones, it was out of stock. Damn, i thought, then there was the instant negative approach on what the options that were in front of me. I cooled down a while and got LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga and will probably spend the whole summer on it. As well as the others I see come out.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Um, what? I have nothing to complain about games. I went to Target today expecting to get LEGO Indiana Jones, it was out of stock. Damn, i thought, then there was the instant negative approach on what the options that were in front of me. I cooled down a while and got LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga and will probably spend the whole summer on it. As well as the others I see come out.



Lego Star Wars: TCS isn't too bad, though it's hard to control on the Wii, especially the Millennium Falcon in Episode VI (just sitting in a straight line takes forever, you have to roll back and forth to go fast for some reason, nor does the ship carry the proton bombs, you have to "carry" them behind you, and hope you don't get shot else they fall off and you have to either backtrack for more or try to catch them)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Lego Star Wars: TCS isn't too bad, though it's hard to control on the Wii, especially the Millennium Falcon in Episode VI (just sitting in a straight line takes forever, you have to roll back and forth to go fast for some reason, nor does the ship carry the proton bombs, you have to "carry" them behind you, and hope you don't get shot else they fall off and you have to either backtrack for more or try to catch them)



Well, multi-platform probably need a lot of time to be developed. I think it would be hard to convert something to a Wii.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Well, multi-platform probably need a lot of time to be developed. I think it would be hard to convert something to a Wii.



Lego SW is out on the Wii, but the Wiimote isn't the best controller for it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

I almost have every console at my house, so it wasn't a worry which version I bought.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah cool. My stimulus check came today and am debating whether to get a 360 or a PS3 (when I get paid this coming Friday)...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

I have PS3 because I guess Blu-Ray movies are the only HD available. And for the PS3 Ratchet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah, that's true. Well, I do have several days to think about it, since I'll have to use part of the stimulus check for:

-my bank account (currently $35 overdrawn. YUCK)
-cell phone bill (a month overdue, $168+ bill currently. DOUBLE YUCK)
-food and transportation to work
-owe someone $20

So part of the money is already gone...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 25, 2008)

A bit old already but here goes mine

Arena style boss fights:
In most games nowdays a boss fight goes like this... youÂ´re in a room or confined area, you run around the boss and attack till he dies, in many cases your camera is even LOCKED on the boss... and you know what, thatÂ´s BORING... hell in most cases itÂ´s even just a circular room or LITERALLY a arena

Why not make a boss fight that actually spreads over a small level or at least a speccified area of a bigger level, this would work perfect for shooters, actualy hunting the boss down instead of just face off in a arena... hell some games already did that, in the first Spyro boss fights went that way and some "bosses" (actually just harder enemies but it gets to the point) in Manhunt actually had you chasing down OR hiding from your target


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 25, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Wait, is there still some huge underground p&c adventure game economy I don't know about?
> 
> 
> ps can we either stop making fpses or start making them not, well, like fucking halo?  if I wanted to play doom I would probably play doom!  thanks



". . . and the sniper for people who like point & click adventure games. Although  admittedly the only puzzle is Use Gun on Man."

And yes I'm sick as hell of halo. The original game is fun, but 50 rehashes of it from different companies is old and overplayed.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 25, 2008)

the sphere grid was awesome

zero punctuation is not a serious reviewer.  his reviews are meant for entertainment, yes, but not for accurate reviews.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2008)

I rather like my FPS games, but I dont play damn Halo, I been with the Unreal Tournament series, and in the end after looking at all FPS...I'm gonna stick with it till it fails me too.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Real FPSes should be like Armored Core 4. Damn that shit was insane.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 27, 2008)

1: Gaming companies need to consider spearheading lyrical soundtracks. It can be done quite cheaply and the lyrical tracks can be compiled and additionally released on CD, so they have no excuses. And a nice mix of music genres within a single game would be really nice; genre themes for the major gaming genre titles are typical, even if good and well suited to the games. You have to like Industrial if you are an old gamer and having a taste for Metallica and Rock helps gamers nowadays and the New Age and Soul genres fit Fantasy gaming really well, but some titles need to break the traditional molds and really mix things up. I want Rap, Hip Hop, Salsa/Latin Jazz, New Age, Rock&Roll, Metallica, Industrial, R&B, Exotica, Contemporary Classical and maybe even a little *ugh* Country&Western, ALL in one gaming soundtrack.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2008)

Play magazine mentioned an awesome pet peeve about the gaming industry that I share, but damn I can't remember what it was.  It's one that, despite being ubiquitous to a majority of games and genres, generally flies under the critical radar and only gets noticed by those who actually know what it is.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2008)

NOW I REMEMBER!

FPS games where all you can ever see of your character is two hands holding a weapon.  Where you look down at the ground and see just a round shadow (if even that) with no legs or feet touching it.  Where you can "float" up and down ladders (and, if necessary shoot at the same time).  Gaming hardware's been powerful enoough to render your own character for two generations now, but few FPS's actually take the time to even think about these little details.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> NOW I REMEMBER!
> 
> FPS games where all you can ever see of your character is two hands holding a weapon.  Where you look down at the ground and see just a round shadow (if even that) with no legs or feet touching it.  Where you can "float" up and down ladders (and, if necessary shoot at the same time).  Gaming hardware's been powerful enoough to render your own character for two generations now, but few FPS's actually take the time to even think about these little details.



I'm gonna have to say that pretty much every steam game is guilty of that.

CoD4 thought of that so ha!

Anyway another pet peeve. Illogical structures. In God of War there's a part where you have to walk across support beams but they all seem to crumble, making you take the long way around.
Well almost every one of them falls off and somehow the support beams don't break under their own weight...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 28, 2008)

"Explosive" crates. Why do they make crates that actually explode when you shoot them?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "Explosive" crates. Why do they make crates that actually explode when you shoot them?



Ratchet & Clank has exploding crates.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 28, 2008)

2: Cut out player character comeback and get real. Is there a game yet where you can play as one character of a squad at a time and take on a new character only when the one you presently have dies? "It's just a game" doesn't cut it! You can go for more realistic gameplay and still be ingenious about how gameplay progresses. Investment in developing a character should be careful on the basis that once you lose that character, its all over and you have to start backwards to scratch with another character. Four stages, twelve characters each, nothing but timelocks on them; you start in stage one playing as one of the original characters you can choose; if you are good, you can go through all four stages with just the one character; but if you get wiped in the first stage, you can choose another character from among the surviving characters originally available in that stage; so it goes, each stage giving you an additional number of characters to select to play as, until by the last stage you can select from the entire cast of surviving characters; the characters you do not play as progress with you according to predetermined variables under CP AI; total cast 35+, constantly at least 8 selectable(both genders), 20-45% kill-off ratio, 50% surviving at the end of the final stage.


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

One thing game companies need to stop doing, or at least not as much is dumbing everything down, I need a good challange time from time ya know? Devil may cry and Ninja gaiden can't be my blood forever =/

Funny enough I played SuperMan 64 for it's amazing challanges.



Drakaji said:


> I'm gonna have to say that pretty much every steam game is guilty of that.
> 
> CoD4 thought of that so ha!



Shush, I love picturing Gordan Freeman flying up ladders with rocket boots.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 30, 2008)

3: And character backstories work one way; either a player gives a burnt scone about the character him/herself or not. Hardcore gamers don't really give a fig about a particular character's backstory, just their stats. Casual and trend gamers care more about backstories and are much more likely to select a character on preference based on backhistory, storyrole and appearance. Provided the playable character base is wide in a game, extensive and widely varied backstories can be crafted for each one and casual players will still not have trouble selecting a character to play as. Don't worry about the hardcore gamers...they take care of themselves. But imagine selecting a character based on their backstory alone and having none but a general idea what their base stats are? Talk about challenging, working with what you get rather than knowing before you get it...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 30, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I'm gonna have to say that pretty much every steam game is guilty of that.



oh yeah, in portal you get to see your whole character in an FPS!

(now that's thinking with portals)


----------



## Kajet (Jun 30, 2008)

FPS games: Quit making armored characters! It's not "original design" it's an obvious ploy to try to capitalize on Halo's (undeserved?) popularity.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> oh yeah, in portal you get to see your whole character in an FPS!
> 
> (now that's thinking with portals)


Right, but can you see your feet without Portals?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a favorite of mine, and it's funny because it's true:

http://www.cracked.com/article_15748_gamers-manifesto.html


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2008)

Haven't I seen that before?  Ah, yes, it definitely brings back memories....



> How in the name of Islamic Fonzie did we ever let games get away with "Loading..." screens? The Gamecube didn't even have those, not on the games made by Nintendo. Hell, the *8-bit NES didn't have load screens 20 years ago*. Our favorite TV shows don't load. DVD movies don't load between scenes. The animals at the zoo don't load.
> 
> Yes, the hardware can do it. But developers don't think it's important.
> 
> ...





> 16. NO MORE JUMPING PUZZLES IN FPS GAMES
> .
> .
> .
> YOU CAN'T SEE YOUR MOTHERFUCKING FEET. IT DOESN'T WORK.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 2, 2008)

4: And considering the state of the ecomony - in the U.S. and elsewhere - the introduction of Limited MMO games would be a really smart move. The target would be a small player base from 2000-8000, with reserves waiting to move in as players quit or are eliminated. Imagine an actual waiting list to get into an LMMO... And if the thing does well, alternate servers can be launched as needed to support self-contained expansions. Tighter control, better player support and system maintenance, less powerful servers required and much greater player customizability options. All fine and dandy everyone playing in the same world, but scenarios can easily be crafted for LMMO servers to maintain a limited Universe.

5: And is it just me, or are there not enough games with as many fem characters as male? Oh! And is there really a big thing about guys playing as fem characters when they have a choice? It's all about the stats, right?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> 4: And considering the state of the ecomony - in the U.S. and elsewhere - the introduction of Limited MMO games would be a really smart move. The target would be a small player base from 2000-8000, with reserves waiting to move in as players quit or are eliminated. Imagine an actual waiting list to get into an LMMO... And if the thing does well, alternate servers can be launched as needed to support self-contained expansions. Tighter control, better player support and system maintenance, less powerful servers required and much greater player customizability options. All fine and dandy everyone playing in the same world, but scenarios can easily be crafted for LMMO servers to maintain a limited Universe.



I don't know about the rest of you, but "being put on a waiting list to play a game" goes right on my "stop doing this" list before it even starts happening. Much like a friend who once suggested to have a game where your power in-game was based on the price of your computer hardware... yeah, THAT would have gone by just _fine_, I'm sure.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 2, 2008)

One that really boils me

Having a game with great singleplayer potential but gearing it all towards multiplayer and only making a crappy SP-storyline


----------

